

Zenhabits: Focus Book - bgray
http://zenhabits.net/focus-book/

======
jimmyjim
Discussions on these topics is often not very nuanced. I think before talking
about problems of distraction and/or the inability to maintain deep
concentration we should dissect the premise of the original problem.

For me, for example, it is being socially self-conscious that hinders deep
concentration in what I'm trying to study or work on. E.g., if my classmate is
trying to help me and somewhere in his helping me I am lost, I will become
increasingly more lost because my brain is then a) concerned about making me
look stupid, b) afraid of disappointing the helper, etc. The other distraction
for me is one where I'm thrown off a tangent in thoughts by a certain hook --
e.g., thinking further about a 'thing' that was just passively mentioned in a
lecture, and just wandering very far off with it.

I can very well analyze my problems, at least I think so -- but it's damn hard
to come up with a strategy to get at them. I think I _am_ capable of
maintaining deep concentration -- I think most people are, and I think that's
verifiable by doing something that you already _are_ good at -- you'll notice
that if you do do it you won't be distracted as easily; you will maintain deep
concentration.

This concludes the problem with me (and I think, for most people) to not be
with deep concentration, but the will power.

------
jeremy82
I can recommend the book. I've read it the day it came out. Of course, it's
some kind of compilation of the stuff you could already read on Leo's
homepage. But anyway: it can't be wrong if you read about the same thing
twice.

I love Leos work. Along with Tim Ferris, Randy Gage and George Leonard (wrote
the great book "Mastery") he has been one of my most important teachers as an
adult.

~~~
pavs
Tim Ferris is too pretentious for my taste.

------
mathgladiator
I like how the freemium is the book and the premium stuff is stuff you would
expect to find free on the internet as promotion material.

Very interesting reversal of expectations.

------
Pyrodogg
I think the "uncopyrighted" statement could be misleading.

Does Leo really intend to mean that the free version of the book is being
released into the public domain or is he simply highlighting the fact that
it's not locked down with DRM. No DRM does not equal no copyright and works
shouldn't have to be in the public domain to be shared by people.

~~~
falldowngoboom
On page 2 of the free PDF it clearly states "public domain".

~~~
Pyrodogg
Thanks for pointing that out. Skimmed right past it.

